
Laser Weapons Ready for Use Today, Lockheed Executives Say - IamFermat
http://www.defensenews.com/story/defense/innovation/2016/03/15/laser-weapons-directed-energy-lockheed-pewpew/81826876/
======
andyrj
So next we will hear about this amazing new armor (aka. mirrors) on all our
enemies vehicles?

